# Carlton Kirby



## line71 (30 Jun 2013)

The man is off his trolley,dont know what has become of David Harmon but the rambling hysteria of Kirby is spoiling my enjoyment
Declan Quigley who partnered Sean Kelley on the Giro would have been more appropriate,even Chris Boardman would be better or Magnus Backstedt but Brian Smith would ruin it completely so i suppose we are stuck with mad carlton


----------



## festival (30 Jun 2013)

Yes, Carlton 'OH MY GOODNESS' Kirby is hard work at times but having tried listening to Phil 'Lance is innocent' Liggett for a few minutes I decided I preferred the loony to the sanctimonious pratt.
I believe Harmon has taken on less commentating to spend time building his PR company but remember him saying he will join the race at a later date.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2013)

I read yesterday that DH is suffering from depression and is taking a break to try and recover.


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2013)

Kirby is an avuncular, excitable presenter with many flaws but is still streets ahead of the ITV4 Muppet Show. He is, at least, speaking off the cuff rather than regurgitating PR fodder.
Declan Quigley showed some promise at the Giro but made too many mis-identifications. IMHO, Eurosport should nail down Robbie Hatch asap if Harmon is on long term leave.


----------



## oldroadman (1 Jul 2013)

I like Carlton Kirby, he's like the new Duffield for getting excited (nothing wrong with that), without the food and wine commentary. As has been said, miles ahead of the tired old ITV4 commentary. The presenters on ITV4 do a dednt job, and then are let down by the commentary. Declan Quigley has a way to go yet, Robbie Hatch does a reasonable job, and provided Sean Kelly or Magnus (who REALLY know what is going on) is in support I would always go for Eurosport.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2013)

Carlton Kirby and Magnus Backstedt, I like the sound of that combination.


----------



## dragon72 (1 Jul 2013)

I've counted 6 times today he's used the word "skirmish"


----------



## Lee_M (1 Jul 2013)

he's fun, he gets excited, thats a good thing.

why would we want boring sedentary commentating?

We used to grumble when there wasn't much cycling on TV, now there's loads but still we seem to need something to grumble about.

just enjoy it!


----------



## oldroadman (1 Jul 2013)

Lee_M said:


> he's fun, he gets excited, thats a good thing.
> 
> why would we want boring sedentary commentating?
> 
> ...


 Exactly.


----------



## Shadow (1 Jul 2013)

Mmm. I liked Kirby best when he was back in Paris dishing out stats and all sorts of useless information. I think his favourite phrase is 'so there you go' and he does 'um' and 'er' frequently but, as has been noted, he is far and away the best of the rest. Cannot disagree with Lee_M.
Very sad about Harmon if ColinJ is correct.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2013)

CK strikes me as someone who is fully aware he's talking absolute drivel but does it anyway. There are some who lack this awareness entirely. And some who need a producer....


----------



## Beebo (2 Jul 2013)

yesterday he was taling about geological time, and the likelyhood of one of the big boulders falling into the road to disrupt the race.!!

It's a bit like Test Match Specilal where they talk about everything and anything, sometime even cricket. It is not easy to keep talking for 4 or 5 hours when there isnt much to talk about.


----------



## laurence (2 Jul 2013)

Beebo said:


> *yesterday he was taling about geological time, and the likelyhood of one of the big boulders falling into the road to disrupt the race*.!!
> 
> It's a bit like Test Match Specilal where they talk about everything and anything, sometime even cricket. It is not easy to keep talking for 4 or 5 hours when there isnt much to talk about.


 
i thought that bit was brilliant!

i loved Duffers for the random talk on a long stage where bog-all was happening. Harmon is missed though, he is excellent at calling a rider on a break - i'd trust his call over race radio most times. i hope he returns soon.

Sean is brilliant, he has a droll sense of humour that takes a while to get. his knowledge is great too. it did take me time to get used to his accent and style, but when he's not on i miss him. he knows his stuff and isn't big headed. if you didn't know who it was you'd have no idea he is a legend.


----------



## Winnershsaint (2 Jul 2013)

Dave Harmon is a miss this year, but Kirby and Kelly are so way beyond the ITV team. Kelly's insight into the pro-peloton is always worth listening to. With the over excitable CK they sort of complement each other. TBH I'm pretty neutral about Liggett, it is his pet monkey who infuriates me. The man simply has nothing to say. Anything insightful on ITV usually comes from Liggett which is frequently then regurgitated almost verbatim by the simian. I know they feel they've got reach a diverse audience but telling us time and time again that OPQS are the team of Mark Cavendish etc etc just becomes wearing in the end. Fortunately I am able to watch the stages whilst at work the only downside are the commentators.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

Murray Walker talked a lot of babble and didn't always say the right thing, I suppose he was a pretty useless commentator as well


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jul 2013)

Like them both on Eurosport.


laurence said:


> i thought that bit was brilliant!
> 
> i loved Duffers for the random talk on a long stage where bog-all was happening. Harmon is missed though, he is excellent at calling a rider on a break - i'd trust his call over race radio most times. i hope he returns soon.
> 
> Sean is brilliant, he has a droll sense of humour that takes a while to get. his knowledge is great too. it did take me time to get used to his accent and style, but when he's not on i miss him. he knows his stuff and isn't big headed. if you didn't know who it was you'd have no idea he is a legend.


 

Spot on, my opinion too.


----------



## Willo (7 Jul 2013)

As with last year, I much prefer to tune in to Eurosport for the in-race commentary but find the top and tail of ITV's highlights show decent for background stuff and pre and post-race interviews. I like CK but as others have said already, preferred the familiar set up of Harmon and Kelly with Kirby chipping in. Was wondering what had happended to Harmon - I really really like him as a commentator. Has a natural voice for it and generally gets a great balance between the racing and filling in with chat when needed.


----------



## oldroadman (7 Jul 2013)

Things not to like - Sherwen and Liggett always on about (and always have been) "referees". Just use "commissaires" and explain what you mean guys, don't talk down to the audience because you think they might not understand. Carlton has begun to repeat comments about "putting him in the hurt place" and so on with "hurt" the common factor. It's getting dull. Alos he is trying to quote the rules when he does not kow them. Drinks/feeds from cars are OK up to the last *20*km, not the last 30. Note sent to ES tonight, let's see if he gets it right tomorrow, he should be able to, it's a rest day!!


----------



## Hont (8 Jul 2013)

CK is OK in small doses but watching all of an epic stage (yesterday) was a bit much. He was constantly on 8-9/10 on the fever pitch-ometer for the whole day. For a long haul I found Phil and Paul's more measured approach much less wearing despite their, numerous, faults.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Jul 2013)

Hont said:


> CK is OK in small doses but watching all of an epic stage (yesterday) was a bit much. He was constantly on 8-9/10 on the fever pitch-ometer for the whole day. For a long haul I found Phil and Paul's more measured approach much less wearing despite their, numerous, faults.



i enjoyed yesterdays chatter, maybe its becasue i like getting caught up n the event so ck reflects my state of mind :-)


----------



## Hont (27 Mar 2014)

Just read that there are no plans for Eurosport to re-hire David Harmon, which is disappointing.

It's bad enough that Carlton Kirby gets hysterical at the drop of a hat (witness his reaction at MSR of the riders going under the flamme rouge) or his use of just vowel sounds whenever ANYTHING happens, but yesterday's commentary on Catalunya was dismal. He is apparently delighted that Lampre picked up Chris Horner (why is that good news for anyone who cares about the sport?) and remained convinced that Fuglsang was off the front long after he had been caught by the peloton in full view of the camera and his co-commentator had mentioned it in commentary.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2014)

He is an idiot and has more repetitive phrases than is good for my blood pressure.
Light up the burners, Reach out and grab, etc etc
Robbie Hatch and even Declan Quigley are better. Anthony MacCrossan is worse!


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2014)

He's a complete twazzock. Is it just racing that attracts commentators who are twazzocks or do I just not notice it in other sports because there's more going on and they don't have to fill in with inane dribble.


----------



## IDMark2 (27 Mar 2014)

Well at least we've just been saved today by the weather, unfortunately there's no coverage at all, with or without his pearls... he had just promised that he would explain how Purito got his nickname later...again.
I understand that you have to appeal to new people to the sport all the time but...get a new anecdote every once in a while!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Apr 2014)

Just coming into this thread, don't mind CK at all but sad that DH seems to have been dropped


----------



## Hont (7 Apr 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> sad that DH seems to have been dropped


Indeed. His rider recognition alone was better than everyone else.

It was nice to have the choice yesterday between Eurosport and Sky. Anyone know who the Sky main commentator was, alongside Magnus Backstedt?


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2014)

Sky having cycling on telly gives me the heebie jeebies.
I really don't want to have to subscribe and I like ES for the lack of BBC-type puff around the races.
Robbie Hatch is pretty good at rider recognition.


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2014)

Since you guys have so much love for the guy... 
Peloton Watch just had to inform Carlton Kirby that it's Sebastian Henao riding the VCPV and not the older brother Sergio 

In his defence though, they really look a lot a like


----------



## Hont (7 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I like ES for the lack of BBC-type puff around the races.


Taking 2 hours to cover a 19 minute boat race for example.

I don't like having to subscribe to Sky, but as a cricket lover I don't have much choice. What is nice is to have two channels covering the same race as when one goes to a break, you can turn over and not miss anything (doesn't always work as they often go at the same time - descents mainly). Yesterday I stuck with Sky mainly due to my preference not to listen to Carlton Kirby, plus Backstedt is pretty good too. Although I _certaintly _have a soft spot for Sean Kelly.


----------



## Hont (7 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> In his defence though, they really look a lot a like


However he should surely know that Sergio is out of competition atm so them looking alike is no real excuse.


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2014)

I like Carlton Kirby. There, I said it. He makes me laugh. His "GVA vs SVB dishing out GBH" line yesterday was priceless.

I try not to rely on him for useful information about the race though.


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2014)

Hont said:


> Taking 2 hours to cover a 19 minute boat race for example.



Ugh. I hate most sports coverage on TV for precisely this reason. At least with ES you know they'll always just cut to the chase and show the main event - and fill in the spaces between with the Nordic Trampolining World Championships.


----------



## Brightski (7 Apr 2014)

I heard Harmon had a nervous breakdown it could be BS but that's what I heard...


----------



## Scoosh (7 Apr 2014)

Brightski said:


> I heard Harmon had a nervous breakdown it could be BS but that's what I heard...


Maybe here ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2014)

He stated today that Dirty Bertie (or was it the other cheat Cunego?) could descend "like a bat, a bat with no wings..."


----------



## TissoT (7 Apr 2014)

Harmond was gong through a bad divorce.... and it was said sitting in a box day after day did nt help . he did have a nervous breakdown !


----------



## 400bhp (12 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> I like Carlton Kirby. There, I said it.
> I try not to rely on him for useful information about the race though.



+1

He clearly loves the sport.

Was pretty amusing today when he and the co-presenter didn't have a clue Contador was clearly going to win it.


----------



## beastie (13 Apr 2014)

Kirby. Aaaaggghhhhh.................


----------



## MikeonaBike (16 Apr 2014)

Carlton Kirby can be irritating at times, especially his regular 'chapeau', but sometimes also amusing. Far, far better, though, than Hugh Porter, who proves that great sportspeople don't necessarily make good commentators; his commentaries were truly dreadful. Another awful commentator is Brendan Foster; I watched some of the London Marathon on TV but turned the sound off because of his drivel. As for cycling, bring back David Harmon!


----------



## smutchin (17 Apr 2014)

What, Brendan "how many times can I call this the world's greatest marathon in one sentence" Foster? Awful, awful commentator.


----------



## the_mikey (17 Apr 2014)

A bit off topic but when Eurosport provide a studio fall asleep fest with men in shirts sitting around a table talking cycling (it happens during the Giro and the TdF) when there's a live feed available of some people on bikes actually cycling, I'd rather see the cycling, with or without commentary.


----------



## Hont (17 Apr 2014)

the_mikey said:


> ....men in shirts...


Would you prefer them without shirts?


----------



## the_mikey (17 Apr 2014)

Hont said:


> Would you prefer them without shirts?


----------



## Crackle (17 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> What, Brendan "how many times can I call this the world's greatest marathon in one sentence" Foster? Awful, awful commentator.


There was a bit of a barney between him and Paula pee Radcliffe.


----------



## Dave_1 (26 Apr 2014)

have struggled to like Kirby's rapid manic narration of races. Have volume down


----------



## Hont (27 May 2014)

20% = the percentage of syllables uttered by Carlton Kirby in the last kilometre of a race that are actually intelligible.

I now see he's cropped up on Sky, doing the Giro highlights. I can only guess that someone at Sky was told to recruit "that guy from Eurosport who's really good" and there was a case of mistaken identity.

Rob Hatch is much better.


----------



## LarryDuff (27 May 2014)

In defence of all cycling commentators it's not easy to talk practically nonstop for up to 3 hours especially when in a lot of stages nothing significant is actually happening.


----------



## Shadow (28 May 2014)

Agreed. But if nothing is happening, then nothing needs to be said. This is television, not radio!


----------



## Hont (2 Jun 2014)

B*ll*cks. Kirby is doing the Tour for Eurosport.


----------



## jagman.2003 (2 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> I like Carlton Kirby. There, I said it. He makes me laugh. His "GVA vs SVB dishing out GBH" line yesterday was priceless.
> 
> I try not to rely on him for useful information about the race though.



I like Charlton too...! His comments on the Belgian Airforce the other week were excellent. 
Certainly fills in the gaps for me for when the racing is a little flat to watch.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (2 Jun 2014)

Did anyone see that competition Eurosport was running a few weeks ago looking for commentators? http://road.cc/content/news/117766-...ort-competition-will-see-someone-win-vip-trip


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2014)

I've enjoyed the commentary by James Richardson and Rob Hayles on the few occasions I've heard British Eurosport.


----------



## MikeonaBike (3 Jun 2014)

Has anyone heard anything of David Harman recently? He's the best cycling commentator by far, it is a shame that someone that good at the job has disappeared off the radar.


----------



## Hont (3 Jun 2014)

MikeonaBike said:


> Has anyone heard anything of David Harman recently? He's the best cycling commentator by far, it is a shame that someone that good at the job has disappeared off the radar.



+1. I believe he is doing some work around the Yorkshire stages of the TdF (possibly announcing). The last statement I saw on the TV issue was that Eurosport had no plans to engage his services. Shame.


----------



## Buddfox (4 Jun 2014)

MikeonaBike said:


> Has anyone heard anything of David Harman recently? He's the best cycling commentator by far, it is a shame that someone that good at the job has disappeared off the radar.



I thought he had been quite ill / signed off with a stress related or other similar illness?


----------



## simon briggs (10 Jun 2014)

i actually like Carlton Kirby - I like his excitable style - It must be bloody hard thinking of something to say on a sporting event that lasts 4 plus hours and nothing really exciting happens until the last 40k


----------



## Hont (7 Jul 2016)

Not content with all of the above (and doing very average commentary for the Le Mans 24 hour btw) he's now taken to calling Sean Kelly "Sean-y".


----------

